# N. Central Maine(TB R10) ...in ~3mi on JoMary Road, from ME-15



## bigbog (Apr 20, 2015)

*N. Central Maine(TB R10) ...in ~3mi on JoMary Road, from ME-11*

So spent a part of the day hiking around, not very deep in...still snow in the deeper brush..but a few miles in on the JoMary Rd from the JoMary Gate(off of ME-11)..at least the road is beginning to dry up.
Beautiful bluebird day...a little too much contrast for the el' cheapo camera...and my photography skills, still haven't gotten around to reading the manual in detail....think either I do this or upgrade from my PowerShot A-520.  Just a short Windows Movie Maker gem with a few still pics:lol:
Couldn't get very far without mudtires...and waiting for a few bootsole lift plates.  If anything's open...will get over to SL or Saddleback...Thursday or Friday.
This is from the JoMary Road, north of Brownville Jct, ME. (~16mi W SW from Millinocket)
The few deer were a few of many out today just north of Brownville Jct.

https://vimeo.com/125424300


----------



## billski (Apr 20, 2015)

Coyotes?   Looks that way.   Well, nice try on the video.  That water sure is loud.  Gonna be a strong one this spring.   Mud season is on it's way...

Sorry though, I closed up Saddleback yesterday.  No more lift-served skiing this year.  Sad, it was 100% open.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 20, 2015)

billski said:


> Coyotes?   Looks that way.   Well, nice try on the video.  That water sure is loud.  Gonna be a strong one this spring.   Mud season is on it's way...



HA... my quick pics..while pulling over to the side of road or stopping briefly for a brook in the video...are never going to make for award-winning stuff.   The sunlight was massive Sunday and without hardwoods leafing out it seemed to be reflecting off everything.  
The ubiquitous half-hearted video..to say the least....small trout stream runnin' thru culvert.  Good to get a laugh at...once I pick up some mudtires I'll be interested in getting to the more remote areas for some footage, with a little more thought behind it...
Going to need some real mudtires this spring....but the roads shouldn't get as bone dry as normal in mid-summer...
This was along a major east-west woods road, slightly north of the lattitude of West Branch Pond Camps and snow is still in play here and there.



billski said:


> Sorry though, I closed up Saddleback yesterday.  No more lift-served skiing this year.  Sad, it was 100% open.



I kind of figured on that...  What a nice winter, although the bigger accumulations came one right after the other in February...  With most resort's unassisted ascent regs I wonder how lenient they now are with regards to after-season ascents/descents?


----------

